# You Bastard! Returns! - Players Needed! [Free In Game Gifts to New Players!]



## Rathan (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello all... as some of you may have seen in other forums here I am looking to get YB!.. an old game born and bread here on EnWorld back on it's feet once more.... I have made a Group here in the groups section of the website with a player introduction page and a couple rules threads within the group for people to comment and make suggestions on... this is VERY player based game and I am willing and flexible enough to listen to current and perspective players opinions on rules and game-play for YB! I've simplified the rules quiet a bit so as to bring the game back to it's 'roots' more or less. The game is so much fun and VERY addictive as the player basically decides what to make for a character.. and how the character acts and works in a world where fights and battles move you up tiers and ranks within tiers to greatness! Along with the group area I also have a discussion thread here in General RPG Discussion which I am hoping to continue over here in Talking The Talk where it's less busy and might get more interest! I also have a new finished Playtest Thread Here so you all can see how a fight/battle should go between two combatants and how the game mechanic works.. the play-test basically has everything you need to know about how this game works really from Role Play examples to game mechanics.... you judgment and final results.... I know if you all give it at least a shot you will fall in love with that game in all it's SIMPLE glory as I once did many many years ago!

So PLEASE! review the sites listed here.... look back over them... make comments.... suggestions.... just drop a line and say hello if you used to play here in this thread.... ANYTHING will be welcomed... from a rules tweak to a smiling face saying hello!!


With all that said I wanted to give a HUGE shout out to Phoenix for throwing this next bit together and piecing together what we have for rules so far for you all to peruse and make comments on!! ENJOY!



			
				Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> *YB3 Rules​*
> *What is YB?*
> YB is short for ‘You Bastard!’ which was originally part of each insult at the start of a match. Due to the Grandma Rule on ENWorld, it is usually shortened to ‘YB’ now. This is YB3 because this is the 3rd version of the rules to be made and played here on ENWorld.
> 
> ...




*New!* Gorlix's Item Shop! Check it out!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2009)

It seems intriguing...is there some kind of consolidated rules post so newbies don't have to sift through whole threads, or depend on at-times confusing examples?

For example...are the phrases that appear to dictate the flow of a battle generated randomly by some program or website?


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 12, 2009)

There's no consolidated post yet, but there should be one soon.

To answer your specific question, the moves, starting insults, and the Masters' Decree are generated over here.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 13, 2009)

Knight Otu is right.. I have yet to post up a 'Rules' thread yet as to be honest nothing is set into stone at the moment... my players are my BEST link to what is wanted in a game like this... if something strikes your fancy and you feel it would flow nicely with the rest of the rules set we've panned out so far.. TOSS that idea out... don't sit on it and wonder if I'd like it or not... I want this to be a community thing.. not the ideas and brainchildren of a few 'high and mighty' types... this game is COMPLETELY dependent on it's players and how much creativity they are willing to put into a game like this... the more creativity you as a player put in the MORE enjoyable it will be for you.. and more than likely more enjoyable for everyone else that plays the game along side you .... I mean even players are judges as well from time to time... they are called upon to judge a match of two other players.. their peers in effect... even judges have personalities.... YOU make this game as great as you want it to be for yourself and others around you.... so as I said this game is COMPLETELY based on it's players and their imaginations 


Once I feel I've got a good player base who's had their say in what's been pieced together so far and contributions of new things by new perspective players then I will cobble together a rules thread and link it in the first post here so it's all in one solid place....


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2009)

Weeeelll, that's tricky. It's hard to contribute constructive creativity without understanding at least the basics of the framework we're operating in. Think of it as coloring in a coloring book. Constructive creativity means choosing unusual but interesting colors to fill in. But if I don't know the rules (ie - stay inside the lines) it's like grabbing random crayons and ignoring the lines as I scribble. 

From the links provided, and reading the gameplay thread, I have an idea of how the game is played. Let me sum it up here, so you can tell me where I have it wrong, and where I'm missing things.

1) Issue or accept a formal post of challenge to or from another character.

2) Obtain a judge for this challenge, who will define the location.

3) Exchange taunts. Whoever wins this exchange goes first. 

4) Use the move generator (the 'Move' button on it) to create a randomized pair of phrases. The first phrase is interpreted as an attack or offensive maneuver, and the post should describe the attack as relating to it in some way. The second phrase is a defense, and should likewise be described.

5) The judge decides who wins the round, based on subjective factors such as aesthetic appeal, as well as on how well the attacks and/or defenses seem to be matched to each other. There may or may not be more objective measures as well, such as special abilities, various 'styles' and so on. I admit, that rules link lost me at that point. 

6) A winner is declared, and is promoted the next grade within his tier. Advancement leads to special abilities being earned. The loser can be demoted, or under some circumstances, killed.

7) Goto 1.

Coda) Characters are very freeform in creation and flavor. Though the game itself takes on the form of a fantasy martial arts tournament, it's open to just about any concept. Similarly, flavor for attacks and defenses, while guided by the phrases, can include any type of effects that are reasonable for the character concept...though players are advised not to state the results of the attack/defense exchange, since it's the judge that decides that.

Sound about right?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 13, 2009)

Spot on my perceptive friend... spot on ;-)! That is... in a nutshell just how SIMPLE this game is to play... but simple can be SO much fun especially in contrast to how complicated DnD can get at times....


----------



## Rathan (Apr 13, 2009)

signature styles and locations are can be a bit tricky to explain... 

and the generator has 50 signature styles listed in it to generate moves from such as these here:

Snake, Lizard (reptile)
2. Crane, Raven (bird)
3. Fox, Wolf (canine)
4. Tiger, Panther (feline)
5. Weasel, Rat (rodent)
6. Spider, Scorpion (venom)
7. Crab, Turtle (shell)
8. Blizzard, Tsunami (elements)
9. Cherry Blossom, Lotus Blossom (flower)
10. Willow, Oak (tree)
11. Mantis, Grasshopper (insect)
12. Dagger, Sword (blade)
13. Trident, Spear (pole)
14. Hammer, Mace (iron)
15. Staff, Nunchaku (club)
16. Kama, Scythe (sickle)
17. Fist, Foot (body)
18. Claw, Fang (bone)
19. Phoenix, Dragon (flame)
20. Unicorn, Ki-Rin (horn)
21. Chimera, Manticore (abomination*)
22. Whip, Chain (lash)
23. Lightning, Thunder (storm)
24. West Wind, East Wind (wind)
25. Southern Cross, Northstar (star)

and the generator has 50 signature locations listed in it to generate moves from such as these here:

26. Rapids, Waterfall (river)
27. Sea, Ocean (tides)
28. Swamp, Marsh (mire)
29. Castle, Tower (fortification)
30. Canyon, Ravine (crevice)
31. Cemetary, Tombs (grave)
32. Grotto, Cavern (cave)
33. Badlands, Wastelands (barrens)
34. Beach, Desert (sands)
35. Atoll, Island (isle)
36. City, Village (settlement)
37. Ruins, Pillar (stone)
38. Heavens, Clouds (sky)
39. Foothills, Peaks (mountain)
40. Brush, Forest (wood)
41. Fountain, Well (spring)
42. Orchard, Paradise (garden)
43. Volcano, Hells (fires)
44. Prairie, Plain (grass)
45. Ricefield, Vineyard (farm)
46. Labyrinth, Dungeon (maze)
47. Temple, Shrine (holy ground)
48. Tundra, Glacier (ice)
49. Clearing, Glade (field)
50. Cliff, Bluff (ledge)

as a character moves up in tiers... depending on what path they choose they earn the right to be immune to either signature styles or locations... also if you possess these signature styles or loactions you also do double damage (i.e. win one extra flag with them) if your move you generate contains a signature style or location the belongs to you from attaining tiers within your path.... 

For example this is what the Honored One Path Progression looks like...

*The Honored Ones*
_Commoner_
_Apprentice_ 
   Ranks 1-5
_Warrior_ 
   Ranks 1-5
_Knight_ 
   Ranks 1-5
_Lord_ 
   Ranks 1-5
_Master_ 
   Ranks 1

At the Knight ranking... the Honored One character would have gained three signature styles that his character would be immune to and earn extra flags with in a move came up that he generates in a match he's in.... The styles are earned upon reaching a new tier (i.e. Going from Warroir 5.. to Knight 0).

Of the moves generated in that match that allowed you to move into a higher tier.... a player can choose one to have as a new 'mastery'... say these 10 moves were used:

The whip appears below the atoll; avoids the onslaught of the insect!

The manticore slashes the vineyard; leaps over the rising of the mountain!

The wolf glides within the paradise; averts the quickening of the farm!

The east wind decimates the fountain; scatters the beauty of the storm!

The lightning crushes the volcano; dodges the aggression of the grass!

The east wind becomes one with the ocean and glides next to the reptile; avoids the gaze of the club! *yen*

The ki-rin appears close to the heavens; dodges the terror of the flame!

The rat silences the marsh; harshly quells the onslaught of the cave!

The scorpion slashes before the bluff; avoids the foray of the wood!

The thunder shouts above the ravine; protects against the assailment of the barrens!


The player can then choose one of the styles he used in that match to 'master' (i.e. gain as a signature style he will then gain immunity to and gain extra flags in battle with). Say the player chose rat..... he would then gain rat style to to incorporate into his characters persona and gain immunity to that style and gain extra flags when using the style himself in battle.

I hope that clear things up a bit for you... if not.. I've probably just REALLY lost you LOL


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmm!

I have ideas for this now...

I will post more when it's more developed.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 13, 2009)

ppsstt... tell your friends LOL 

And please please yes.. ideas.. more ideas... just keep in mind I want to keep it semi simple.... simple=easy to play and understand!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 14, 2009)

Do you have anything written up rules wise that you could email me that is not in the group threads above? I know we may need to nail some things down rules wise, but without a list of what's proposed, it can be difficult to discuss and debate. I'd love to be able to stick the core rules for YB right in the first post of this thread as soon as we get them figured out. I've liked your ideas for simplification so far and definitely think we're on the right track.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 14, 2009)

what you see in the links above.. is what I've got so far Phoenix....I haven't withheld anything thusfar...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 15, 2009)

Rathan and others, I think I've got the rules pretty much written up as they would need to be. I would need to add the list of items and the link to the generator, but other than that I've got what should be a one stop shop with all the simplifications and changes to the old rules I could think of added in. Posting it here would take some work as I'd have to get it formatted with bolding and underlines with the tags used here online. Or I can email it and let anyone interested check it out. I'd really like to get it in place at the top of this thread soon though so that people like Shayuri would be able to read it easily and jump right in. We could discuss and make changes to it as needed, but I'd hate to see it stuck in limbo as it lingers in discussion before being seen by the masses. I'd rather make changes and adjust as we go than have it die stillborn _again_. I don't have time to get it formatted and on here right now, but maybe later tonight. Then if you like it, you can copy it and stick it in the first post of the thread and I can erase it from my post it started in. Lemme know what you all think.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 15, 2009)

So I lied, I do have time. Actually my kid decided he would rather watch TV than get back on the compy like he had wanted before. So without further delay, here's what I've got.

*YB3 Rules​*
*What is YB?*
YB is short for ‘You Bastard!’ which was originally part of each insult at the start of a match. Due to the Grandma Rule on ENWorld, it is usually shortened to ‘YB’ now. This is YB3 because this is the 3rd version of the rules to be made and played here on ENWorld.

YB is a fantasy martial arts game where the various characters battle one another to gain ranks and expand their fighting powers. It is a rules light, story heavy game of martial fighters that can evolve wherever the players and luck takes them.


*How to Play*
Playing YB is very simple. Two (or more players) generate random moves with the YB move generator and post them in a fight thread within the ‘Playing the Game’ subforum on ENWorld. Each fight will have its own thread while the YB Rules/General Discussion thread will remain in the ‘Talking the Talk’ subforum. A judge decides which move is better and awards or takes away flags based on that judgment (See Judges and Judging, below). The first player to capture all of the necessary flags wins the match and advances in rank. 

As a character advances in ranks, the character will obtain powers and abilities that will help capture flags (or prevent the opponent from capturing a flag). The use of these abilities makes the game more challenging and takes away a small bit of the games randomness.


*Creating a Character *
Creating a character for YB is as easy as 1.2.3. One, create a name for your character. Two, create a look, feel and back history for your character if you want. There are few limits on what your character can be. Most players choose to fight as human kung-fu fighters, but you can be anything from a talking squirrel to an interplanetary inter-dimensional robotic fighter. Your history can be as simple or as complex as you want it to be. The main limit on your imagination at this point is your character cannot be all-powerful nor is your character immortal. Third and finally, identify your character as a Commoner and answer a challenge or post a challenge.


*Advancement and Ranks*
Everyone starts out as a commoner and once winning your first match you can then choose your path and your first signature style or location depending on which path you choose to enter into. Each Path has 5 Tiers, and all but the Master Tier have 5 ranks within that Tier. Apprentices, Yellow Sashes, and Dark Apprentices are all Tier 1 for example (Commoner is considered Tier 0 and is outside the 3 Paths). Each match you win moves you up one rank or to the first rank in the next Tier. A match lost will demote you one rank, but you cannot be demoted to a lower Tier. Each time a character advances to a new Tier, they gain a gift of 5 Yen in addition to any they previously had. As with all Yen, these Yen can be spent only between matches to purchase items (see below).

*---The Honored Ones* are what most would consider the heroic band of folk that travel the land seeking out injustice and evil in the land of Yberia. Someone who is always willing to lend a hand if it means they've helped even one person have a better day. A Light hero is what he makes of himself though, no real written rule of conduct or what have you, just that he or she is a kind soul and looks out of the best interests of those around him as he rises in the rank of heroic fame.

The Honored Ones benefit from signature styles and receives one signature style for each tier they reach.(Players choose which style they will start with at tier 1 the rest are determined from any style they used in the battle they win to advance to their next tier.)

*---The Pathwalkers* are ones of balance in all things. They can act selfish and greedy yet still not like the idea of taking anothers life as someone of a less savory nature would. This path is the glue some would say to keep the factions of Light and Darkness from completely consuming Yberia in their constant power struggle in an utter instant. To take the neutral path in this world is a heavy burden but can reap many rewards.

The Pathwalkers benefit from both signature styles and locations alternating a gain of style one tier and then location the next. (Players choose which one they will start with at tier one weather it be a signature style or location and then alternate from one tier to the next the rest are determined from any style or location used in the battle they win to advance to their next tier)

*---The Defilers* are a shadowed and feared path by most in Yberia. The inner workings of cults and bands of death dealers is the norm when dealing with the forces of darkness. Most often little is known of these unholy warriors save for the body count left in their wake and little is usually done to stop their advance. To choose the path of darkness is to choose a path of chaos and untold evil hellbent on crippling the forces that choose to stand in their way.

The Defilers benefit from signature locations and receives one for each new tier they reach. (Players choose which location they will start with at tier 1 the rest are determined from any location they used in the battle they win to advance to their next tier.)


*Explanation of Powers *
*---Signature Style*: If a fighter uses a move with a signature style he knows and wins the round, he wins an extra point. Fighters are immune to moves generated containing a signature style they know and automatically win any rounds in which their opponent used one of their signature styles (unless it is a mutual event in which case the round is a draw).

*---Signature Location*: Like the signature style, the signature location adds 1 point to a successful move. Fighters are immune to moves generated containing a signature location they know and automatically win any rounds in which their opponent used one of their signature locations (unless it is a mutual event in which case the round is a draw).



```
Commoner                               Tier 0
-----------------------------------------------------------
[B][U]Honored Ones	     Pathwalkers	   Defilers[/U][/B]
-----------------------------------------------------------
Apprentice 1	     Yellow Sash 1	   Dark Apprentice 1  T
Apprentice 2	     Yellow Sash 2	   Dark Apprentice 2  I
Apprentice 3	     Yellow Sash 3	   Dark Apprentice 3  E
Apprentice 4	     Yellow Sash 4	   Dark Apprentice 4  R
Apprentice 5	     Yellow Sash 5	   Dark Apprentice 5  1
-----------------------------------------------------------
Warrior 1	     Green Sash 1	   Dark Warrior 1     T
Warrior 2	     Green Sash 2	   Dark Warrior 2     I
Warrior 3	     Green Sash 3	   Dark Warrior 3     E
Warrior 4	     Green Sash 4	   Dark Warrior 4     R
Warrior 5           Green Sash 5          Dark Warrior 5     2
-----------------------------------------------------------
Knight 1	     Brown Sash 1	   Dark Knight 1      T
Knight 2            Brown Sash 2	   Dark Knight 2      I
Knight 3	     Brown Sash 3	   Dark Knight 3      E
Knight 4            Brown Sash 4	   Dark Knight 4      R
Knight 5            Brown Sash 5	   Dark Knight 5      3
-----------------------------------------------------------
Lord 1	             Black Sash 1	   Dark Lord 1        T
Lord 2	             Black Sash 2	   Dark Lord 2        I
Lord 3	             Black Sash 3	   Dark Lord 3        E
Lord 4	             Black Sash 4	   Dark Lord 4        R
Lord 5	             Black Sash 5	   Dark Lord 5        4
-----------------------------------------------------------
Master	             Master Sash	   Dark Master     Tier 5
```


*Game Etiquette *
Manners are for everyone, even villains and YB players should observe a few simple points of game etiquette. Following the following rules will make the game more enjoyable for all involved. 

1) Let the judges decide how badly you hurt your opponent. It is bad form and embarrassing to describe in detail how you smashed your opponent into little shattered pieces only to have the judge declare that the other move was superior and you lost the round 

2) Do not put words or actions into the mouth of another players character! Not unless you get consent to do so or the actions are minimal. Do not tell someone else how his or her character reacts to a situation. Let them decide this! Even in a style match, be careful to be a minimalist in how you describe your opponent’s moves. 

3) If you are going to be delayed before your next posting, let your opponent know. The rule of thumb is that a match can be forfeited if there is a 24-hour delay on the part of one player (though players are encouraged to be patient). If you can, make sure to post a move even if the fight will be delayed. The judge can often rule in your absence rather than forcing everyone to wait. 

4) Don't fish for moves. It becomes obvious after a while and people won't want to play with you anymore. Use the first generated move you get. 

5) Any use of a power should be decided on when the move for that round is generated and posted. If you are posting first, you cannot wait until after your opponent has posted to decide whether to include a power in with the move. This means, practically speaking, a power’s use should be posted in the same post as the move. 

6) Remember - it's only a game. Keep in character conflicts in character and out of character always be polite.


*Insult Rounds *
Most fights begin with an insult round. Insults are randomly generated and posted so that the judge can decide who has the better insult. The winner of the insult round gets to pick the length of the match (2-5 flags) and the style of the match (Traditional, Speed, Strategy, Style or some combination thereof). If a player is more inclined to pick a style match, it is polite to let the opponent know before insults are exchanged. As the winner of the insult matches picks these things, it is important for fighters who do not want to play a certain style of game to let other players know before the insult round. Any stipulations to the fight are considered binding if the other player agrees by posting an insult. The fighter who wins the insult round generally goes first in posting his attack and initiative switches back and forth every round after that. So the order of posts if Fighter A won the insult round would be: Fighter A, Fighter B, Judge, Fighter B, Fighter A, Judge, Fighter A, Fighter B, Judge, etc.


*Types of Matches*
There are a few different types of fighting matches which can be used in YB combat. They are explained below:

*--- Traditional match *
Fights are fought for flags. All the flags start at neutral and the fighter winning a round captures as many flags as his move was worth points (i.e. a 2 point signature move captures 2 flags). If a fighter wins a round and his opponent has any captured flags, the fighter’s points are first used to move the opponent’s flags back to Neutral. Any remaining points earned in the round may be used to capture flags for the fighter. The match is over when all the flags are captured by one fighter. Lower Tier Fighters should fight for 2, or if they want a longer match 3 flags. Higher tier fighters can fight for 2-4 flags. Epic matched between top tier fighters can be for as many as 5 flags! 

*---Speed Match *
A speed match is a variant type of the traditional match and may be fought for between 3 and 10 flags. In a speed match, a fighter captures flags as normal based on the points won in a successful move. However when a fighter captures a flag, it may not be moved back to neutral. Instead both fighters continue to capture flags each round until one of them has captured the number of flags required to win. A speed match therefore lacks the back and forth of the traditional match and is more of a race.

*---Strategy matches *
In a strategy match, every three rounds, the fighters post five moves and subsequently choose which move they will decide to use. Judges are encouraged to pay special attention to moves that might well cancel out another's. After three of the five moves are used, another hand of five moves is generated. The advantages to this is that fighters can try and choose their best moves, are more likely to get a signature style or location and are able to attempt to match defenses to their opponents attacks. 

*---Style Matches *
In a style match the fighters use the generated move as a basis to describe what they do to their opponent. Judges must first decide if they think the description is fair based on the generated move, and they must then decide which description sounds more like a move that would garner a round victory. In a style match, a better-generated move is a move that allows for good description. A good description is one that appeals to the judge as a round winner. It is the players description of the attack, not the generated move itself that is judged by the judges in a style match. Obviously the better your writing skills the better you will do in such a match.

*---Official  and Unofficial Matches *
Fighters are free to "spar" in unofficial matches and need only declare at the beginning of their fight that it is unofficial. Ranks can not be won or lost in an unofficial match. If a fight is not declared unofficial before the judges set the time and place for the fight then the fight is always official. A fight officially starts when the judges determine the winner of the insult round and sets the time and place. Alternatively, if both fighters post their first moves without waiting for the judge, the judge may determine the fight to have officially started. Once a fight has officially started there must be a winner and a loser and someone must win or lose ranks. If at any time one fighter forfeits or does not post for a sufficient length of time, the other fighter is declared the de-facto winner and advances in rank accordingly. Forfeiting a death match of any sort can be just as fatal as losing the match in a more routine way.

*---Death Matches*
Players can also participate in a death match if they choose. Such Matches must always be for at least four flags (if a traditional match) or six flags (if a speed match). The one declaring the death match must, if they win, kill the other fighter. The one accepting the death match can choose to either kill their opponent or show mercy.


*The "Ancient Master's" decree *
The shadowy and mysterious ancient masters intrude into every fight. After judging the insults and before the length of the match is declared, the judge must use the "Masters" button on the generator to randomly select a time and place for the match. If the fighter's moves at any time seem to close for the judge to call, the judge may consider the usage of the style of the day, the location of the fight, and the time of the day, in that order.


*Comparing Fighters Ranks and Record. *
Sometimes, moves are too close for a judge to call and the day and location of the fight make no difference in regards to the moves. When this happens, a judge should compare the fighters’ ranks. A fighter of a higher rank will win such a round. If the actual ranks of the fighters are identical, the judge should next look at the fighters’ record. To determine a record, first subtract losses from wins, understanding you can't get a number lower than 0 (6 wins, 8 losses is in fact a 0 record, not a -2 record). 

The higher number is the better record. If the number is the same, look at total number of fights, again the higher number is the better record (i.e. a 2-3 record is worse than a 1-6 record in this case). If the fighters have the same number of fights, compare the number of wins. The higher number is again the better record (i.e. 2-3 is better than 1-4). If the fighters’ records and ranks are exactly the same, they are, of course, of no use to a judge and should not be used to determine a round's winner.


*Breaking down the Generated Moves *
A typical generated move reads something like this: 
*The evasive rose petal sweeps underneath the tundra; waves away the slash of the willow! *yen** 

In the case of the above move, “Evasive” is a signature modifier. “Rose Petal” is the signature style. “Tundra” is the signature location. “Waves away the slash of the willow,” is the defensive part of the move while, “The Evasive rose petal sweeps underneath the tundra,” is the offensive part of the move. Using the above move, the winner of the round would receive a yen.


*Yen and Purchasable Items*
The generator occasionally spews out a move that has *yen* or *yen+yen* tacked on to the end of it. When this does occur the person winning the round wins either 1 or 2 yens. Also, each time a character advances to a new Tier, they receive a bonus 5 Yen. These yen should all be tracked on the character sheet. What can you do with a yen? You may spend Yen to buy items between matches. The items have effects which can help your fighter or hinder your enemy.

All items will be posted in a thread created for an item shop. Feel free to do a bit of role play while posting in said thread to purchase items. All purchases must be noted in the item shop thread so there is a record of bought items.

*Potion of Greed: 5 Yen (One-Use)*
Once drank, this potion allows you gain two yen every round in a battle for up to four rounds regardless if you win the round or not. If the battle ends before your four rounds are up, those rounds are wasted and you do not get yen for them, so use this item wisely.

*Standard of Battle: 3 Yen (One-Use)*
This item if carried into battle gives you the ability to do double damage (2 points or flags for winning the round) for one round. This item must be used before the judge makes his decision for the round not after so choose your use of this item wisely.

*Smoke Bomb: 4 Yen (One- Use)*
This item allows you to negate an entire round and may be used after the judge has made his judgment for the round.

*Foresight: 4 Yen (One-Use)*
You may generate two moves for one round and pick which one you feel would be best to use. Both moves must be posted in battle and then you must make note of which one you plan to use. In a strategy match, you would choose your normal move from the five generated as your hand, and generate a new random move to add to that chosen move for the round you intend to use this item on as well.

*Relentless Training: 10 Yen*
Gain one rank in your current tier instantly upon purchase of this item.

*Escape Disgrace: 3 Yen (One-Use)*
If you loose a battle, rather than falling into disgrace use this item to reverse the loss of rank in your current tier.

*Imbue Item: 7 Yen ( 7 Yen per Purchase: Max 5 Sig styles or locations per person)*
This item really isn't an item at all it's more of an add on to a flavor text item your character may own. For each time purchased you may imbue an item with a signature style or location of your choice thus gaining the benifits of the power of the style or location as it applies to awarding you immunity or extra points for winning a round.


*Retirement or Death*
A player may choose to retire a character if he or she no longer wishes to play that character. Once retired a character may transfer half it's yen rounded up to the new character and one chosen signature style or location to the newly made character but this can only be done once reaching the highest tier of their chosen path. If retiring and going from an Honored One to a Defiler or vise versa you will be able to choose a signature style or location to fit with your new chosen path.

Like retirement, death can happen for your character if you choose that fate for them. Players can also participate in a death match if they choose. Such Matches must always be for at least four flags (if a traditional match) or six flags (if a speed match). The one declaring the death match must, if they win, kill the other fighter. The one accepting the death match can choose to either kill their opponent or show mercy.


*On Judges and Judging *
The judges are crucial to the game. Anyone can judge but those who choose to do so should strive to do a good and fair job. Judges should try to be familiar with relevant rules and it is advised that they jot down notes concerning the powers of each fighter and the time and place of each fight they are judging. Novice judges should also be aware that attempting to judge more than one fight at a time becomes increasingly difficult (notes are imperative if you try to do this successfully). 

If both players agree to a judge (or say nothing for at least 1 round - thereby agreeing to the judge through silence) then all calls of that judge concerning which move is better is final. No other judge, no matter their rank can alter the decision. Judging moves is a purely subjective thing and is therefore subject to the whim of each judge. Each judge will rate different elements of generated moves differently. 

However, any call made by a judge that violates the rules is subject to being overturned as soon as it is pointed out and recognized. In some cases this may mean that rounds will have to be refought or that a game that has been declared complete may have to continue (for example - if a judge misses the use of a signature style and forgets to take into account immunity). 

Any person attempting to judge is automatically an apprentice judge. If a Master Judge notices an apprentice judge correctly advancing fighters (preferably with some flavor text) in a couple of fights then they should promote the judge to journeyman judge. When a Journey-man judge correctly applies the rules in difficult situations, thereby showing a thorough knowledge of the rules, or when a Journey-man judge has demonstrated such knowledge through a number of well-judged fights, they may be promoted to Master Judge by any two Master Judges (unless there is only 1 active Master Judge in which case the lone Judge can promote them) or by the current Grand-master judge. 

Those who commit to judging a fight should make sure they can be there for the entire fight. If they cannot they should inform the fighters so the fighters can choose a new judge. It is far preferable however for the same judge to judge a fight the whole way through.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 15, 2009)

Ahhhhh! procrastination has paid off! SO kidding LOL! Good work Phoenix... everything seemed to be touched on that I wanted mentioned... one suggestion.... a different format for the paths please if you will... that one near the ends of the progressions kinda screws up a bit.... something else would be preferable... but other than that.... everything looks nice.... I will pm you my master list of items so you can get it on this previous post here as well....


Again... Well done my friend


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 15, 2009)

ALRIGHT!

There ya go. Whew! I tried to put things in the best order I could imagine and cleaned up stuff that applied only to the older version of YB. There's a few areas I wasn't sure of like the apprentice/journeyman/master judge stuff at the end. Probably more detail than we need right now, but I didn't erase it yet. We can pare this down as needed. Let's see if we can do this finally.

So, was there anybody else going to do another playtest fight, or are we going to wait just slightly so that we can clean up any big problems here before opening it up full tilt.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 15, 2009)

Phoenix.... check the Foresight item in the pm I sent you.. I made a slight rules change to it and had not yet updated it yet on the site with the items on it.... just a friendly heads up ... sorry ti spring it in on you heh....


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 15, 2009)

Dangit, I didn't realize that list was different and I already deleted that PM. Could you post just that item here and I'll put it in the list above? Or you can go ahead and quote that post with the rules in it and copy/paste it into the first post of the thread and then make the change for that item after that.

I wonder if having 'Recruiting' in the thread title would gather any further looks from the board members? Hows the formatting look now? The original post was the unedited version.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 15, 2009)

Foresight: 4Yen (One-Use)
You may generate two moves for one round and pick which one you feel would be best to use. Both moves must be posted in battle and then you must make note of which one you plan to use. In a strategy match, you would choose your normal move from the five generated as your hand, and generate a new random move to add to that chosen move for the round you intend to use this item on as well.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks great now Phoenix... thanks so much for doing all that... looks wonderful ... it will help a lot with new people coming in to take a look... I MIGHT have to do a 'quote' from your post there and add it to the first post on this thread so it catches peoples eyes before anything else!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 15, 2009)

I got the Foresight item changed.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 16, 2009)

Added your VERY long post of the consolidated rules to the first post of this thread phoenix and made sure to quote it under you in case they throw the book at us... errr.. I mean to give credit where credit is due *ducks* LOL .... you did such a great job on it I want it as a show peice at the top of the thread.... kudos to you my good friend


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 17, 2009)

So, anyone up for a fight, playtest or otherwise?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 17, 2009)

I could go for a knock down drag out speed match with you Knight Otu.... can we get a judge please???


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 17, 2009)

You've got a judge. Patch is back in town and ready to observe a good scrap...  Somebody go ahead and start the fight thread in 'Playing the Game' and I'll pop in after the insults have been hurled.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 18, 2009)

you wanna start it or me Knight?


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 18, 2009)

It's probably best if you start it as I need to know what character level to use if this acts as another playtest fight. I would assume normal commoner, though.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 18, 2009)

So to start a character I would just need a name, since the description is completely open? The apprentice rank is all that matters as a starting point, since we don't pick a path until after that? Do we actually start with a specialty or is that not until after we win our first match?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 18, 2009)

Vertexx69: Not until you AFTER you win your first match.. before that you are a commoner with no special powers or anything until you win your first match and move into a path.... this insures EVERYONE who starts playing this game starts off just as those before them did...

Knight Otu: Ok.. will do start it and why not start off as commoners and just actually start the game as opposed to another playtest... it looks like we might have some interest after all


----------



## Rathan (Apr 18, 2009)

Knight Otu: .... challenge thread is here...


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 18, 2009)

Just wanted to add...

This is a *sick* project! 

Amazing all the work that has gone down on this. Im truly amazed.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 19, 2009)

Rathan and Knight Otu (and any others), what is stopping us from actually starting this for real? If Vertexx69 is interested and perhaps Drowned Hero as well, is there any reason why we can't get this show on the road for real? I'd hate to keep doing playtests and have people who are interested now lose interest because they are waiting for it to get started for real. Or maybe if they would like to fight in a playtest fight as well at the very least instead of just watching you two? What do you folks say Vertexx69 and Drowned Hero? I can judge another playtest fight if nothing else. Unless the others agree that we can jump straight into doing this for real.

And if there are things that need done or discussed before starting this for real, can we make a list of what needs done so we know when we get there? A checklist, if you will. Because so far I've seen no discussion on the rules themselves. Anybody have any other questions or concerns?

Edit: And Drowned Hero: Thanks for the compliment but most of this is just copy and paste from the last version of YB that some of us played and loved from back in 2001. So most of the credit goes to those who came before us. Rathan is responsible for the initial push for resurrecting the game today. I just cleaned up the old rules some and posted them.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just had a thought myself. Do we leave Yen distribution total up to the generator? Or could we build in earning 1 Yen per rank or tier or something? Don't know how much influence we want the items to have, but relying on the generator could leave some with yen enough to get good stuff while others are unlucky enough to afford nothing. Just a thought I thought I'd share.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't see why I couldn't just get started right now as opposed to a playtest. Since the judge determines which move is better, there is literally no learning curve ;p but I do have another question; What if the style we want to specialize in doesn't come up in our fight? I have something kind of specific in mind, but if insect style doesn't drop from the random menu its kind of debunked right out of the gate...

As for the money thing, maybe give every player a potion of greed when they hit the apprentice tier, as a kind of "finding your path gift"? Just so every is assured a little cash? I rolled around a bit on the roll generator and it took over 30 rolls before a move with yen came up, thats not very cool especially with my luck. 30 moves could literally mean I was warrior or even knight before a single yen move dropped. Maybe adding some kind of cumulative percentage chance of like 20% per roll, so that a yen is garaunteed to come up at least every 5 rolls, that resets after it does drop? I don't know how involved that would be to do, as I am failing my C++ class right now


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 19, 2009)

Vertexx69, as for the generator and changing the percentage chances I'm afraid its not possible currently. The generator and old rules are all on Midknights old website from years ago and none of us have access. I don't even know if it could be duplicated elsewhere without LOTS of work. So changing it isn't an option at this time. This is why I wondered about building a regular Yen gift into the advancement rules. I don't think it would add too much complication to the rules but wanted to see what others thought.

As for starting up a regular fight for you and anyone else, obviously I'm in favor of throwing the switch and getting this going for real but again wanted to at least hear from the other former players if they had anything else in mind that needed discussion before doing so.

As for your style it says in the first paragraph of 'Advancement and Ranks' that when you win your first fight and pick which of the three paths you wish to follow, you get to pick your first signature style or signature location from among any of them. So you could take insect style as long as you became an Honored One or a Pathwalker. Any styles/locations you gain after the first one are picked from the styles/locations that were used during the fight which led to the character gaining the new Tier.

Woops: Just went and looked at the list of sig styles and noticed that there is no Insect style. There is Mantis and Grasshopper style which are both under the insect subheading. So you couldn't take insect itself as a style but could take Mantis or Grasshopper.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 19, 2009)

Phoenix8008 said:


> Rathan and Knight Otu (and any others), what is stopping us from actually starting this for real?




Nothing really, and it's my understanding that Rathan wants this to be a real fight. Then again, I don't see a reason to exclude interested parties from playtest fights if we were inclined to continue them (which doesn't appear to be the case).


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sweet then I'll be heading towards a mantis pathwalker as soon as I get an opponent and a judge for a style match ;p


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 19, 2009)

Rathan and Knight Otu, your judge has arrived!

I'd be happy to fight Vertexx69 if one of you two would like to judge. Unless there is another interested party to fight instead? Drowned Hero or Shayuri interested in a fight? Or anybody else?

EDIT: I sent a PM to Shayuri and Drowned Hero to offer them the chance to fight Vertexx69 first. If nobody else wants in on it though I'd be happy to take him on.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 19, 2009)

To Start a fight.... basically all that's needed is a challenge thread in 'Playing the Game' something to the effect of 

(YB!) _________ Sets forth a Challenge of Battle!

The (YB!) lets people know what game this thread is for and makes it easier for a judge or opponent to see it and answer your challenge or offer there judge services... 

Other than that it's a waiting game on an opponent and a judge!

So yea... with even this much interest lets get this started.... 

As for the yen.... I like the idea so I'll leave some suggestions here... and we'll see what the consensus says..

_Option One:_

*Gain 5 Yen instantly once attaining a new tier...*

_Option 2:_

*Gain 2 Yen every other rank... (i.e. Rank 1, 3, and 5)*

_Option 3:_

*Gain 1 Yen at each new rank...*

You of course would not gain yen for dropping in rank.. but could gain yen if you dropped lets say from Knight 3 to Knight 2.... Then back up to Knight 3 again with a win.... you would still gain a yen.... 

I wanted to make items rather expensive as I don't want six thousand and three of them out and about at one time.... I want them to be semi rare but I do agree randomness to yen is nice... but having a bit here and there as you advance is more than fair and a VERY good suggestion 

Vertexx69: As for the style you want... unfortunately it IS random and that's half the fun of game really.. the complete randomness of it... so if you don't get exactly what you want I hope that you aren't discouraged by this and can work something another way with your character concept if you don't get mantis.... I mean your character can still be an insectoid type... that just happened to learn to Lion style martial art or something if you happen to get lion as one of your choices for a sig style etc.... the game is VERY vast and completely what you make of it... so try and make it FUN for yourself and others alike


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 19, 2009)

Option 1 seems to be the cleanest and easiest to implement, and that's one of our primary concerns, isn't it?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 19, 2009)

As I proposed it I will not be voting unless there is a tie.... so far we have

Option One: 1 Vote

Option 2: No Votes

Option 3: No Votes

Keep up the votes guys!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 19, 2009)

I could agree to gaining 5 Yen at the start of each new tier. Since you can't fall from a Tier once you've gained it everyone would have to end up with the same amount in the end since you couldn't drop a rank and gain it back along with another yen.

As for the 'Escape Disgrace' item, is it needed any longer? We don't have disgrace ranks built into the system currently.

As for the initial style (or location), I thought you were able to choose from the entire list of 50 for the very first one gained and the rest in later tiers were picked from those used during the last fight of the previous tier. This allows people to build a character concept alot easier and know that they can have at least one style or location that fits their concept. At least this is what I wrote into the rules as posted above since I thought I remembered this coming up in the playtest fight or the general discussion thread we had started with. If it's not there somewhere, then I would propose that the rule be amended to that and would like votes for or against the idea with any needed discussion.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 19, 2009)

Phoenix: 'Escape Disgrace can STILL keep for from dropping ranks... thus you wouldn't drop from Honor Knight 5 to Knight 4 if you used that item.. thus saving you from having to fight two more fights rather than one to go up to the next tier for example.... that make sense? It's a little less effective than it was before due to not having disgrace ranks anymore.. but still could be very useful!

I feel choosing from the list of 50 signature Styles or Locations for the first Tier is perfectly fine... thus giving the player a bit more to work on background-wise the rest of them need to be chosen from move generated in the match causing you to go up a tier though... If anyone has objection to this... please feel free to toss your two cents it... I take pennies ...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sounds good to me on the Escape Disgrace item and the initial style/location stuff. Like you said though, any other discussion is welcome.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 19, 2009)

No objections from me. I feel it's previously been too much of a hassle to get a signature style/location that fit your character - you probably didn't get it from a fight, you might not have found a doyo/gang teaching it, and items were really expensive.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey this is great. I love YB! 

I guess it's time to dust off my old character and place a challenge. He will start as a commoner of coarse. 

Posting a challenge!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 20, 2009)

You have NO idea how happy this makes me to see this game picking up momentum once more.... this is like a slice of my past being brought back to me that I can share with you all... I hope this experience is and will be as much fun as it has been for me in the past...


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2009)

Still here. Just been thinking of possible character concepts. 

Maybe thinking a bit too hard, given the sort of freewheeling nature of the game.

Anyone starting a challenge?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 20, 2009)

Do believe Yellow Sign wanted a match Shayuri... and I'll judge once one of the two of you starts a fight thread and posts it here!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 20, 2009)

I posted a challenge and I am open to judge any matches that come up as well.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 20, 2009)

Yellow Signs Match Thread is here.... I've volunteered to judge!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 20, 2009)

Nikosin has also posted a challenge!

So Shayuri and Vertexx69 can choose from myself or Yellow Sign to battle!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have posted to yellow signs challenge already


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 20, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Still here. Just been thinking of possible character concepts.
> 
> Maybe thinking a bit too hard, given the sort of freewheeling nature of the game.
> 
> Anyone starting a challenge?



Since Yellow Sign's challenge has already been answered, perhaps you'd care to battle my Nikosin?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2009)

Hehe

Dang, gotta be quick, I see.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2009)

Okay, responded. 

Figured I'd depart from the usual mystical stuff with my tuff little post-apocalypse pyrokinetic scavenger chick. 

Not too much a stretch for me to think she'd want to brush up her fightin' skillz.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 20, 2009)

Rathan, I modified the 'Advancement and Ranks' and the 'Yen and Purchasable Items' paragraphs in the rules to add the bit about gaining 5 Yen for each Tier attained. You might copy those sections or requote the whole thing to get the changes into the first post of the thread.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 20, 2009)

The 5 yen at each tier sounds good to me. My original suggestion of a single potion of greed was kind of like that but only a 1 shot to gain some yen. Getting the equivalent at every tier works better for the long run I think.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 20, 2009)

Whelp I promised it... so here it is... Gorlix's Item Shop!... your one stop IC role play shop!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2009)

This game looks like fun. I obviously have some reading to do, but in checking out the IC threads it seems pretty cool.

I might be interested if you are still looking for players, assuming I can figure out how everything works.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 22, 2009)

Rhun said:


> This game looks like fun. I obviously have some reading to do, but in checking out the IC threads it seems pretty cool.
> 
> I might be interested if you are still looking for players, assuming I can figure out how everything works.



Check out the rules in the first post and ask here if you have any questions. We're happy to have anyone interested and look forward to all the new players we can get.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

Phoenix8008 said:


> Check out the rules in the first post and ask here if you have any questions. We're happy to have anyone interested and look forward to all the new players we can get.





I've checked out the rules, as well as all the IC fights going on...I think I understand the basics. So if I want to play, do I simply start a YB thread in "Playing the Game" announcing a challenge?

And I take it you guys will help me out if I have any rules issues and such until I'm up to speed?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 23, 2009)

yup thats about it.  And you have a judge as soon as you post your challenge.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> yup thats about it.  And you have a judge as soon as you post your challenge.




It sounds too easy. And I like that.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 24, 2009)

If everyone would activate their private messeging, we could send reminders around in case our little YB matches get lost in the sea of gaming on this site.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 28, 2009)

Woot! 
 Chuk'thra of the Endless Cuts
Pathwalker: Yellow Sash 1
1-0
Signature Style: Mantis
1 yen
Potion of Greed


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice work, Vertexx!

FYI, Adderax has issued a challenge. We've got a judge, just need a challenger.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 30, 2009)

Rathan's character Garrett just won his first battle against Knight Otu's Irene character as well. Congrats on the win, Vertexx. Did you win a Yen during the fight? If so, you should have 6 yen total since you get 5 yen when you advance to a new Tier.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 30, 2009)

Indeed I did Phoenix, which is why I have both a potion of greed and a yen now.

Chuk'thra has issued a new challenge here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/255298-yb-chukthra-issues-challenge.html#post4773387


----------



## Rathan (Apr 30, 2009)

*Gerrett the Summoner*
Defiler: Dark Apprentice 1
Sig Location(s): Ruins
Battle Record: 1-1
Yen: 3
Items: Summoning Staff (Imbued Item: *Staff* Signature Style 7Yen)

*Anyone need a challenger!?*


----------



## Rathan (Apr 30, 2009)

I was reading over the list of items and was thinking we should limit the number of times per tier you can purchase a Potion of Greed.. I'm thinking twice per tier... my thoughts on this are that if you keep using and purchasing greed potions you can gain large amount of Yen in a short amount of time... 

What to you all think?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

Rathan said:


> I was reading over the list of items and was thinking we should limit the number of times per tier you can purchase a Potion of Greed.. I'm thinking twice per tier... my thoughts on this are that if you keep using and purchasing greed potions you can gain large amount of Yen in a short amount of time...
> 
> What to you all think?




As a newcomer, I don't know all that much these things, but it sounds like a fine idea to me.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 30, 2009)

buy buying a potion of greed you spend 5 yen... and in a match you can use it to gain 8 yen... that's a gain of 3 yen per time purchased.... used every match in a tier... you can gain 15 yen a tier (3 yen per 5 ranks in each tier) or more if it takes you more than 5 matches to gain a tier. To me that's just too much too fast....


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 30, 2009)

A limitation on the potion of greed may be a good idea.

Another order of business - seeing how long Rhun has waited for a challenger, what is the general opinion on having multiple characters?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 30, 2009)

I see no reason why you can't have two characters per player... but anything more than that is too much I think.... it allows one to do something even if one character is already in a match....

Any more thoughts on this or the green potion question?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

With only seven players right now, there would always be an odd man out...in allowing 2 characters per player, we have an even 14. Which means nobody should ever be waiting for a new match.

Sounds pretty cool to me!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok with me. I don't have a problem with 2(max) characters per person or buying the same item only 2 times per tier. 

Rhun and myself need a judge for our new match, insults have already been thrown.

@ Rathan as soon as you post a challenge you will have an opponent  Just be sure to link your challenge here.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

So do our PCs actually fight out matches at the place and time the ancient masters decree? Or is it only for dramatic effect, and our PCs fight immediately after the judge rules on the insults?


----------



## Rathan (May 1, 2009)

In older versions of YB there were special things certain tears would get for being fortunate enough to draw one of there known and earned sig styles or locations within the Masters Decree itself... this is no longer the case so mostly it's fluff so just battle at the place the challenge was set forth at if you wish.. or move to the designated location based on the Masters Decree... either is acceptable


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

Cool beans. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Rathan (May 1, 2009)

Just to note Gerretts new challenge thread is here!


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 2, 2009)

How do I change the title of my thread?


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2009)

You click "edit" on your initial post, and then after that you have to click "Go Advanced." Once you do that you'll be able to change the title.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

Does a new signature style have to come from a move that was used in the fight that moved the character up a tier, or can it be chosen at will?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 4, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Does a new signature style have to come from a move that was used in the fight that moved the character up a tier, or can it be chosen at will?



The very first signature style/location (when advancing from Commoner to Tier 1) is chosen at will. Any time after that, it is chosen from one of the styles/locations that your character used during the fight which they won to advance to the new tier. This allows for your first style or location to play into your chosen character concept for role playing purposes.


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2009)

Question. In Ash's fight, it was six flags, right? So...is it over? I'm a little confused about how a winner is selected.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

The way I understand Speed Matches, it is the first person to accumulate 6 flags. Thus, Niko has 4 and Ash has 3, so there must be AT LEAST 2 more rounds. At least 3 more rounds for Ash to win.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

Phoenix8008 said:


> The very first signature style/location (when advancing from Commoner to Tier 1) is chosen at will. Any time after that, it is chosen from one of the styles/locations that your character used during the fight which they won to advance to the new tier. This allows for your first style or location to play into your chosen character concept for role playing purposes.




Thanks Phoenix!

With that said, Victarion of the Shining Star will choose _Northstar_ as his first chosen style (since it fits his name).

Victarion of the Shining Star
Honored One, Apprentice 1 (1-0)
Signature Style: Northstar
1-0
Yen 6


----------



## Rathan (May 4, 2009)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Question. In Ash's fight, it was six flags, right? So...is it over? I'm a little confused about how a winner is selected.




Rhun is exactly right Shayuri.... it's a race to the desired number of flags set by the winner of the insult round.... if the player wants a 6 flag speed match it's the player who attains 6 winning rounds i.e. six flags...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 6, 2009)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/255565-yb-irene-vs-victarion-judge-needed.html needs a judge.

As an aside, a helpful feature to finding YB! threads are the tags at the bottom of the page. The (YB!) tag should bring you here. Tags can be added at the creation of the thread, and are added automatically from the title if no tags are supplied. They can also be added later, which is what I did with a few of them.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 12, 2009)

Nikosin has won his first fight against Ash and chosen the Pathwalker as his road forward. I decided to go with the werewolf motif since he really kinda went bestial in that first fight. So he is now:

Nikosin
Yellow Sash 1
Sig Style: Wolf
Record: 1-0
Yen: 5

Are there any open challenges currently that are waiting for another fighter?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 12, 2009)

Also, Knight Otu gives a GREAT example of how a judge should finalize a match here. Listing the outcome and any gains or losses for each combatant is the way to go. Kudos!


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 12, 2009)

Snow won a match and is going the Honored One path. I am up to facing Nikosin if you wish, Phoneix.


*Snow
Apprentice 1	
Signature Style: Blizzard
Record: 1-1
Yen: 5*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 12, 2009)

Sounds good, Yellow Sign. Post a challenge and Nikosin will be there!

Okay, so I posted a challenge here. Come and fight if you want to!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 14, 2009)

Nikosin and Snow could use a judge if anyone is interested.


----------



## Rathan (May 14, 2009)

Gerrett is also looking for another opponent.. when I get one I'll start a fight thread!

*Gerrett the Summoner*
Defiler: Dark Apprentice 1
Sig Location(s): Ruins
Battle Record: 1-1
Yen: 2
Items: Summoning Staff (Imbued Item: *Staff* Signature Style 7Yen)


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Adderax will fight Gerrett if you post the fight thread.

Adderax
Commoner (0-1)


----------



## Rathan (May 14, 2009)

Fight thread is here...

EDIT: We could use a judge too please!


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Rathan said:


> Fight thread is here...




Adderax will be right there.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 19, 2009)

Rathan, can you edit your first post of this thread to include the errata for the Potion of Greed (only being able to purchase or use one of them per tier)?


----------



## Rathan (May 19, 2009)

I do believe it was voted that twice per tier was fair earlier on in the thread.. so I've changed the ruling under the Potion of Greed heading with an EDIT: before it


----------



## Knight Otu (May 28, 2009)

With ENWorld ####ping out on me when I first tried to post this, and then me having no access for a few days, I almost forgot to update Irene.


Irene, the Mistwalker
Yellow Sash 1
Signature Location: Clouds
Items: Potion of Greed
Yen 1
W/L 1/1


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

Just an OOC ping that Rathan and I are waiting on YellowSign to judge our next round...not sure if he is around or not?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm waiting for Yellow Sign in our fight thread also.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Knight_Otu was going to take over judging Rathan and I's fight...perhaps he can do yours. Or, I'd be willing to...but since I'm new to YB I don't know how good of a judge I'd make.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 9, 2009)

Rhun.. why don't you give it a shot... you've seen how it's done so far.. if you have ANY questions.... don't hesitate to ask here


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Phoenix8008 said:


> I'm waiting for Yellow Sign in our fight thread also.




Phoenix, can you provide the link to your thread? I'll give the judging a try if you want to show me where you are!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 11, 2009)

Oops, misunderstanding. Rathan is already judging it, Yellow Sign was controlling the other fighter my character was battling. In fact, Rathan just decided the match due to forfeit of player disappearance. So no further need currently. Although Nikosin will be available for another fight now I suppose. How many active battles/players do we still have going and is anyone free for a fight currently?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

I've got two characters, one of which is currently involved in an active battle.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 11, 2009)

yeaaa..... I think we have four still active... Knight Otu.. though he's a busy man.... yourself.... myself and Rhun... Vertexx may still be lurking but I have not heard from him in a while.....

*sighs* just when I thought the game might really take off again too :/


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, we can still hope that it will keep going. It is kind of a fun game.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 11, 2009)

Irene is available for a fight.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nikosin would be happy to fight Irene if you want, Knight Otu. He is currently:


*Nikosin*
Yellow Sash 2
Sig Style: Wolf
Record: 2-0
Item: Potion of Greed (2nd one this tier)
Yen: 3

A rules question for the few of us to consider: Can you make a signature item with a Sig style/location which you already have in order to stack the points gained if that style/location comes up in a winning move?

For example: Nikosin has sig style of Wolf. Can he make a Signature Item with Wolf style so if he gets a winning move with Wolf style he gets 2 points/flags?


----------



## Rathan (Jun 14, 2009)

Actually... if you doubled up that would be three flags.... one for the round itself.... one for the signature style from your path.. and one more from the item... I don't have a problem with it.... the odds of it coming up are slim.... but then again you're not guaranteed a win with your move either.. your opponent could best you with a better move.... I think doubling up like this is ok.... everyone elses thoughts?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

It sounds perfectly fine to me.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 15, 2009)

At first glance, it seems a bit much to me, actually. Then again, you are sacrificing a wider array of lower power a for a narrow array of higher power.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 15, 2009)

Phoenix8008 said:


> Nikosin would be happy to fight Irene if you want, Knight Otu.




Here's the fight thread, then.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 16, 2009)

Rhun?... wanna give a shot at judging their fight?.... I'd handle it right now but I got a lot on my plate at the moment... plus.. this will be good judging experience for you


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nikosin has appeared with Irene and is ready to fight. I've posted his insults as well.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Rathan said:


> Rhun?... wanna give a shot at judging their fight?.... I'd handle it right now but I got a lot on my plate at the moment... plus.. this will be good judging experience for you




Yep, I'll give it a whirl. Just go easy on me! LOL. I'll get something posted IC here in a few hours probably.


----------



## Rathan (Jul 5, 2009)

*Gerrett the Summoner*
Defiler: Dark Apprentice 2
Sig Location(s): Ruins
Battle Record: 2-1
Yen: 0
Items: 
Summoning Staff (Imbued Item: *Staff* Signature Style 7Yen)
Potion of Greed (5 yen)


----------



## Rathan (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok Question..... with so few of us left that are playing... should we ammend the rules and give everyone two sig styles and or locations per tier to make it more interesting... it won't really be that big a deal until later levels of tiering up.. but still it give a better chance to have a sig style or local come up for a player... and thus makes the game more interesting..

Also... starting now Sunday the 5th to next Sunday the 12th.... Everyone receives an automatic jump in rank..... that means anyone who is a commoner jumps to rank 1 of their chosen path.... rank 1's or above in the first tier and so forth will gain another rank with not much change in anything else.... this is to encourage new people to join... as well... anyone new who you can get to join will get a free item of less than 8 yen value..... so talk to some people my friends.... see if we can peak some interest.... please! LOL


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 5, 2009)

Anybody else still got a fight going besides me and Knight Otu? Haven't read the discussion thread here in a while and it looks like nobody else has posted in the last month either. I hate to say it Rathan, but its not looking so good. It just doesn't seem to have the umph behind it that the old YB did. I seem to be going through the motions without the feeling behind it.

I just wanted to post here at least and see if there are any others still playing as well. Otherwise, I'm on the verge of forfeiting Nikosin's match and being done sadly.


----------

